# Visited Virual (Kevin)'s new business



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I just want to let the members here know that I visited a new business set up by one of our long term member, Virual (Kevin).

Virual has contributed to the forum for a very long time and some of you may know Kevin as the manager at IPU (Burnaby) before.

I went to his place yesterday and talked to him for a bit. Kevin went to Vanuatu to spend some time staying with Rastapus(Grant) to learn the in and outs of net caught marine fish and then came back to set up this new business in Surrey.

Kevin imports all his net caught marine fish directly from Grant. You can find out more about his pricings and see pictures of his stock here: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Net-Caught-Marines-Direct/531123570316073

I purchased a few fish from him (a pair of clown, a goby, a blenny, and a bi-color angel) and the total was $80. I put them in my tank last night, turned off the light and went to bed. This morning, I turned on the light, dropped some flakes inside and they all came out eating and swimming around the tank. I am so very happy.

His business is very new. I know he is not a sponsor here. Since I have seen other members recommending non-sponsor business here on the forum before I hope this is allowed. Nevertheless, please delete my post if this is in violation of any forum rules, and accept my apology.

Thank you.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the good info and this is the right place to post them!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks shaobo.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info Richard, I went there Thursday and wow he has some very nice wild caught salt water fish I loaded up! lol took them home and very next day they are eating and very healthy! Kevin was very honest in helping me out with what is reef safe and what is not!
I highly Recommend Going to see Kevin if you want some nice fish!


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

+1 to what was said above...

cant wait til next shipment


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. This is the right section to post info like this, as well as links to non-sponsor businesses.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to visit Kevin as well and his marine fish are superb! All very nice net caught fish!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

A+ on his fishes! I got few fishes from him. all healthy and nice..


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I certainly feel like the minority as the rave reviews continue. I guess I made the mistake of purchasing freshwater fish from Kevin. What I got was approx 15 /27 clown loaches suffering from wasting disease in my shipment. A couple of photos of my prized fish that cost me $500. The obvious white lines down their sides are the outlines of their skeletal framework. Like others that post their praise, I am simply posting the facts of my shipment. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## So_lil (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey snug I picked up a plant package from the same tank your fish came from the night before they were sent to you. the 4 fish in the 300g became sick and infected as well after adding the plants 
treating with prazi pro and hopeing for the best


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Based on the advice of others, I treated the entire tank with prazi pro ($$). The problem I had with my shipment was the fact that so many fish were sick that my 10gallon hospital tanks were not big enough. As a result, I had to make a tough decision and put the sick loaches in with some of my existing fish (one of my 180 gallons). As a result, I lost my 8 year old Chocolate Cichlid during treatment. In addition, I have lost 5 of the new fish. I am hoping the worst is over as most deaths occured in the pre & current treatment phase. Only lost one since treatment ended and none in the past 48 hours.


----------

